# Straight bar or EZ bar for curling?



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been asked a million times...

Today I popped into Argos and picked myself up a York EZ curling bar with tricep/hammer curl handles in the middle.

The reason for this is that, of late, I've been feeling hypertensions in my wrists from curling with a straight bar. It almost felt as though my wrists were going to snap from being twisted.

I had my first session today with my new bar and I have to say, that it was quite possibly the best arm workout I've ever had!

I know it could be attributed to my form, but has anyone else had similar problems with curling with a straight bar?

Thanks for your time,

Jim


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, had same problem doing curls with a straight bar. Feels much better with an EZ bar, or even just use dumbells.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

both


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DBs, using a EZ and even a straight bar wasnt hitting my Bis right, once I swapped to DBs it was a huge difference


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Straight bar is really awkaward for me too, seems to put a big strain on my wrists, EZ or DB's for me.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Straight bar hurts my wrists and the inside of my hands under my 1at finfer?

E-Z bar muchos comfortable!


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

yh 100% EZ and DB, straight hurt my wrist when going heavy


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Unless your wrists are really thick and wide BB curling will always be very uncomfortable it doesnt feel natural. A lot of people who say they feel no difference are just lieing and "manning up" the latter is fine but why lie about it, they are fvcking uncomfortable..


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

EZ bar for overhand curls then use BB or BD depends whats free at the time. I do love overhand curls right now, my forearms and grip are getting stronger


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep use it for curls, reverse curls, upright row and bent over rows.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

EZ. hurt my wrists in the past using normal bar


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Both


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

straight bar if you feel comfortable will hit the bi's the hardest


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

I use both ezy bar and dumbells, and just mix up the form etc. I also found the straight bar a little painful on the arms, but his to his own


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Straight bar


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I like to mix it up my self and use DB's, the EZ bar and a straight bar


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i cant curl with a bar at all, has to be single arm curls.

some can turn their wrists fully but for me the pain is too much.

even skulls are a problem when doing tri's


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I use straight bar for curls, then ez bar for preacher curls, love em both


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

WayneB said:


> Yes, had same problem doing curls with a straight bar. Feels much better with an EZ bar, or even just use dumbells.


That.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Straight bar really hurts my elbows, big time.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had this on Facebook today from Charles Poliquin. Top arms exercises.

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/886/Ten_Best_Arm_Curl_Exercises.aspx

Worth a quick glance.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> both


This


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If your wrists hurt just buy some wrist wraps, job done.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

straight bar makes my wrists feel like they are going to snap... I use EZ


----------



## ~Ironmind~ (May 10, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Had this on Facebook today from Charles Poliquin. Top arms exercises.
> 
> http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/886/Ten_Best_Arm_Curl_Exercises.aspx
> 
> Worth a quick glance.


I wonder how many people do that as a routine :laugh:

I hated using a straight bar until I tried it with a very close grip (wrists and elbows about 4 inches apart), low weights and slow reps, it's pretty tough but didn't hurt my elbows or wrists like it normally does.


----------

